# Champion Embalming Fluid



## JGUIS (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice embossing on this one.  I found info about the company(which is still in business), but nothing on this bottle.  Any clues?


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 2, 2006)

Embossing reads The Champion Company Springfield Ohio Leaside Ontario


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 2, 2006)

Base shows it's an Anchor Hocking bottle 464-A  with a 3 to the left of the anchor and an 8 below it.  Here's the side view.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Josh, Is that embalming as in whiskey or embalming as in dead.LoL Juss kiddin. Don't know anything about embalming fluid bottles but it is a beautiful root beer color.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 2, 2006)

Heck, they probably used some of the same things for both in the beginning.[:'(]  I don't usually give many screwtops a second look, but I liked this one.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Jun 4, 2006)

Josh, if I seen that much embossing on a screw top I keep them too,


----------

